# Offenen Hotspot nutzen



## Ossi (8. Oktober 2005)

Bei uns hat ein neues Kaufhaus eröffnet und in dem wird ein (angeblich) offener Hotspot betrieben. Ich wohne ca. 150 m entfernt und habe mir eine WLAN-Karte (Siemens Gigaset 54) in meinen Rechner eingebaut. Wenn ich den Netwerkmodus auf "Ad-hoc" umstelle und scanne, zeigt mein Rechner mir Connection Port mit 11 MBit und guter Qualität an. Mein Rechner bezieht automatisch eine dynamische IP-Adresse und die Verbindung steht.

Wie geht es nun weiter? Wenn ich den Browser starte, bekomme ich keine Verbindung ins Internet. Muß ich im Browser noch einen Proxy oder so was ähnliches eintragen?

Wer kann mir helfen, in dieser Sache bin ich ein absoluter Neuling.


----------



## metalux (8. Oktober 2005)

Nabend, 
 nicht jeder Accesspoint muß ein Internetpoint sein. Gerade kaufhäuser nutzen diese Technik um Kassen, mobile Scanner und so etwas zu verbinden. Das hat dann aber nichts mit dem Internet zu tuen. Zu diesen Accesspoints kann man sich dann zwar verbinden, mehr aber auch nicht ...
 Damit dein Browser über einen offenen Hotspot ins Inet kommt, wählst du am unter Einstellungen die autom Erkennung der Verbindungsart, bzw die Verbindung über ein LAN.

 Gruß Jens


----------



## ava99 (8. Oktober 2005)

hallo, 

ad-hc ist eigentlich keine verbindung zu router oder access point.
es ist eher eine dirkte verbindung mit einem anderen gerät oder pc.

wenn du uner access point nichts findest, dann bist zu weit weg.
dieser modus müßte aktiv sein, damit ins internet kommst über den offen hotspot. 
wenn dhcp eingestellt ist, dann bezieht deine wlan automatisch ip adresse subnetmaske und gateway adresse.


grüße
ava99


----------

